# Slotcars on your homeowners/renters insurance?



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Since my girlfriend was wiped after school today, she bailed on our Halloween goings on, and I was bored. I remembered that I mentioned having a large slotcar collection with a substantial value when I set up my renters insurance policy. I made sure it'd be covered in case something happened, but they mentioned Id need proof. So since I was bored tonite thanks to my snoozing ladyfriend, I took the time to take photos of my entire collection so that if the [email protected]!+ hit the fan, Id have some verifiable proof that I have what I say I have. I have a LOT of bones tied up in my collection, so you guys who havent thought of this should definitely make note of it. Ive only heard one or two isolated cases of theft out there, but thats 1 or 2 too many. Since I have all the pics on my computer and on photobucket so I figured Id share. 

I might just have WAY too many slotcars! Oh and luckily, the other northwestern riffraff out there *staring at Bill and Jerry* dont know my exact location! Still, I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for a kermit green porsche or white ford p/u covered in peace signs prowling around my area! ha!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

My own resincast cars:



















Custom Jeeps:










Works in progress:










Custom roadwarriors from when I was on a MAJOR kick:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Riff raff!!! We resemble that remark!

Always a good idea....updating yer coverage to include yer slots...and keeping yer eyes peeled for roaming bands of Washingtonians.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Auto World cars:



















My favorite Tycos:



















My favorite AFX's










My favorite Tomys










Jeeps:










AMCs:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Silverstreaks and glow in the dark cars:










Oddball makes (Marchon, Ideal, Matchbox)










Pop culture cars, movie/TV cars, 80's tie in cars:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ideal TCR:



















Box-O-custom cars:










Box-O-Slotcars #1










Box-O-Slotcars #2











Box-O-Slotcars #3










Box-O-Slotcars #4--just gettin started


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Box-O-spare chassis:




























...And I just realized I have a ZAG box full of chassis parts, a small tackle box full of wheels, tools, tires, axles and tiny parts, a small box packed full of bodies, several smaller organizers with works in progress, custom bodies, experimental chassis, chrome and glass parts, and the top of my workbench is COVERED in cars that Ive painted right before the cold weather and are waiting to be finished! None of which is in photos. Obsession....I think not!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Riff raff!!! We resemble that remark!
> 
> Always a good idea....updating yer coverage to include yer slots...and keeping yer eyes peeled for roaming bands of Washingtonians.


Dont get any ideas, buddy! I can hear those head wheels turning and creaking! haha!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

worrying bout those 2 old guys just makes it easier for us East coasters to make a trip.
Buy a gun.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Grunge,
You sure you have enough? Great collection! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That's fantastic! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> worrying bout those 2 old guys just makes it easier for us East coasters to make a trip.
> Buy a gun.


Dont need heat, Ed. This is the Pac NW, all I gotta do is put one pint of hoppy ale in plain sight and they'll turn on each other!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Great collection ! Only thing is there are not enough cars .I noticed an additional 3rd variation as far as the IDEAL TCR Jeeps - the one in Yellow/Black stripes ! Unlike you I make it a point that ALL cars can run on my TOMY track.Thats why I modify my TCR's,Matchbox , Lionel Power Passer's & others to run on either TYCO or TOMY G+ chassis.There are no shelf Queens in my collection-all must perform.

NeaL:dude:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

What a collection! Thanks for posting all those pics!

Seriously dude, most h/o or renters policies have a max value for collections/silver/guns/musical instruments/jewelry..... Get an agreed value and put a rider on your policy! It won't cost much at all. Or, check out the companies that insure vintage trains and such - your standard insurance adjuster won't (and wouldn't be expected to) know the value of a slot car collection, and they don't generally estimate high on stuff like that.

I didn't count the cars and chassis', but how much value am I looking at? Enough to buy a nice 1:1 for sure.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Is there a custom Twisted Metal ice cream truck in box 3? sweeeeet


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

SplitPoster said:


> What a collection! Thanks for posting all those pics!
> 
> Seriously dude, most h/o or renters policies have a max value for collections/silver/guns/musical instruments/jewelry..... Get an agreed value and put a rider on your policy! It won't cost much at all. Or, check out the companies that insure vintage trains and such - your standard insurance adjuster won't (and wouldn't be expected to) know the value of a slot car collection, and they don't generally estimate high on stuff like that.
> 
> I didn't count the cars and chassis', but how much value am I looking at? Enough to buy a nice 1:1 for sure.


Well according to my State Farm agent, Im covered for up to something like $6oK (for everything) and this would come under it, since while mine's a pretty extensive collection, its not like a gun collection which could exceed $50K alone. At least thats what Im told. I wouldnt figure my collection's value to exceed $10 or $15K. Ive never had it appraised, but there are a few rarities in there, and the value of things like customs which are nicely done, or my resin casts are pretty hard to determine.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> Is there a custom Twisted Metal ice cream truck in box 3? sweeeeet


It certainly is, sir! Its actually based on ST from TM 4 since the HW armored car was in plastic and resembled that one a bit. Im planning on re-doing it with a more accurate looking van someday. If you were looking closely, you wouldve noticed Warthog, Darkside, Roadkill 2, Grasshopper, Pit Viper, and an extremely lazy Outlaw II in that same box. In my custom Jeeps box, there was a Hammerhead 3, and in my resin cast box there was hammerhead 2, Thumper, Club Kid, Crimson Fury, and Yellowjacket. Less obvious are the mockups for Specter and Twister in my to-do box. Yes, Im a huge TM fan, its my fave all time video game. Ill group the TM cars togetehr and do a set of pics soon.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup:Great collection ! Only thing is there are not enough cars .I noticed an additional 3rd variation as far as the IDEAL TCR Jeeps - the one in Yellow/Black stripes ! Unlike you I make it a point that ALL cars can run on my TOMY track.Thats why I modify my TCR's,Matchbox , Lionel Power Passer's & others to run on either TYCO or TOMY G+ chassis.There are no shelf Queens in my collection-all must perform.
> 
> NeaL:dude:


Thanks, Neil. I actually have an Ideal TCR track for slotless cars, just havent used it in quite a while. And all my MB cars are modded to run on standard track. For some, that means some heavy mods (different p/u skis and different motors) whereas others like the powertrack versions that come from the U.K, they'll work on standard track as-is. 

That yellow Ideal Jeep is actually a Majorette, which came with a slotted chassis using the same type motor as a tomy turbo. The stock guide pins on these are much too thick to work on tomy/tyco/LL track so the simplest fix is to superglue a T-Jet pin onto the chassis. I guess they bought the Ideal TCR name and some of the tooling at one point. The body is slightly different from the ideal versions and the chassis are the same snap on variety as Ideal: both types of ideal/majorette slotted chassis work, as well as MK2/3/4. Jam cars are a bit trickier.

I just set up a thread on here with pics.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Well according to my State Farm agent, Im covered for up to something like $6oK (for everything) and this would come under it, since while mine's a pretty extensive collection, its not like a gun collection which could exceed $50K alone. At least thats what Im told. I wouldnt figure my collection's value to exceed $10 or $15K. Ive never had it appraised, but there are a few rarities in there, and the value of things like customs which are nicely done, or my resin casts are pretty hard to determine.


 I had taken out an insurance rider a few years back for my slot car collection. I keep a spreadsheet, so it's not hard to figure out a ballpark value. My agent needed to come to the house to verify that I was indeed crazy and did have a house filled with cars, track, etc.

The problem for me was that the yearly premium came to about 1% of the value of my collection/inventory. The cost of slot cars, even if you don't value them at collector prices but rather on replacement value, can add up pretty quickly, especially if you've been collecting. If your collection starts getting to a value of $50k (which is real easy to achieve if you try over a number of years), you are talking about a minimum $500 per year insurance policy. That's about what I pay to insure the whole house.

Clearly, if you've only got runners, and maybe 100 or so of those, it's not a big deal. But if you collect, you'll be surprised (and maybe even shocked) at how the value adds up.

Joe


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I can see how the value would rack up pretty quickly if you have a ton of T-jets. Some of those are worth several hundred a piece, right?

Some of my most valuable cars are tycos and AFX's, but the sentimental value exceeds the monetary for me.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not even talking vintage Aurora T-Jets. If you've got them in mint condition, then you're probably really up there.

I'm just talking about common cars issued in, say, the last 15 years. For example, the complete set of Model Motoring cars when they were available were $20 a pop (retail price at issue); they add up fast. Then add in all the JL and AW cars you may have purchased over the years. None of these are vintage, but it adds up real quick.

Even if this is all you ever bought, you're going to be over $10k.

Joe


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Good point, Joe. I have bought a LOT of JL and AW cars over the years. But except in a few rare cases like the Javelins, Jeeps, and a couple others I really like I dont keep more than 1 or 2 variations of each type. If I have 1 or 2, then another version comes out that I like better, I ebay it. 

But also, many of the cars I have came from lots on ebay and you come out much cheaper that way. Scoring big time on a body lot with some desireable cars in it and then grabbing a few chassis trash lots can add up to a lot of cars on the cheap. Ebaying the rest means sometimes breaking even, but most of the time coming out ahead.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

With very few exceptions, JL and AW cars are probably not a good example of cars which will accumulate dollars quickly. After JL and/or AW cars are out for a little while, the less desireable cars start to get blown out at fairly cheap prices, so even new a new car will only sell around $10.

But if you are a collector, or been buying cars every year for a number of years, start adding up the value in your other HO brands - Tyco, Tomy, Rokar/Lifelike, Microscalextric, etc. cars, especially if they are still new and possibly boxed/packaged. The common cars probably cost anywhere from $12 to $20 when you bought them and the least desireable still sell for that price. Then there's the occasional car you bought for a regular price which after a few years became a high ticket item. And maybe some sets you bought which turned out to be big winners if you resell them.

The new Tomy cars are at least $25. Leftover new Tyco cars are at least $15 and most are over $20. Lifelike wants to retail their new cars at $28. Chassis run at least $10 each, most times more.

Like I said, it's real easy to exceed the insurance limit on your home owner's policy if you lump your slot cars in with all your other possessions.

Joe


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

LL wants to sell those throwaways for $28 ea?!?!?! Wow. I remember when TRU still actually carried a few individual slots--and this wasnt all that long ago--LL cars were $10 for individuals, and twinpacks of either LL or MatTycos were $20.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> LL wants to sell those throwaways for $28 ea?!?!?! Wow. I remember when TRU still actually carried a few individual slots--and this wasnt all that long ago--LL cars were $10 for individuals, and twinpacks of either LL or MatTycos were $20.


 After I got back into the hobby in the late 1990s, there was the ability to still find a good deal on Tyco and Lifelike. I would say that about 5 years ago, those deals dried up completely. A major reason for that is Mattel's purchase of Tyco and their lack of production; no mass production, no overstocks. With Walthers purchase of Lifelike, I believe they are holding their inventory down to avoid massive overstocking. Tomy, in my experiance, never had a really large overproduction problem. 

So, other than AW blowouts, the days of $10 Lifelikes and $20-$25 twinpacks are long gone. The only company doing twinpacks is Lifelike and the retail on those is $45.

Joe


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Riders are usually expensive, the ones I've checked have been closer to 5 to 10% of value which just isn't worth it.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I can sympathize with this situation. Back on 03 i was living with a gal and the S**t did hit the fan. While she was throwing punches I was loading my truck she wouldn't let me past her to get stuff out of the bedroom and beside things I have replaced including her I lost a very Mint Riggen Phantom Ford in the box never seen the track slot car. I ended up in jail for 3 days and finally had the charges dropped by the Da who figured out she was telling the lies. but was out $1200.00 for a lawyer and never got my stuff returned. So if anyone has picked up a Riggen Pheaton ford car in the box in the past 6 years it's stolen and I would appreciate you returning it. Good side of the story I haven't had a drink in 6 years and don't ever plan on it. So every year she saves me about $4000.00 . I'm the lucky one. My collector car ins. Co offers die cast and hobby ins. I need to look into that.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Joe, the $20 twinpaks werent any kind of blowout, that was the regular, everyday price at TRU. Ive seen a few old stock Tyco twinpaks in hobby stores for $30-$35 which still isnt too bad.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Joe, the $20 twinpaks werent any kind of blowout, that was the regular, everyday price at TRU. Ive seen a few old stock Tyco twinpaks in hobby stores for $30-$35 which still isnt too bad.


Oh, I didn't mean to imply that the $20 twinpacks were blowouts. Those were the kind of deals you could still find 6-8 years ago. But all that is gone now, as is almost all representation of slot cars (and trains!) in retail stores. If you see a twinpack for $30-$35 in a hobby store, that's a grood deal. Almost all Tyco twinpacks today, when you find them, are at least $40.

Joe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Riff raff!!! We resemble that remark!
> 
> Always a good idea....updating yer coverage to include yer slots...and keeping yer eyes peeled for roaming bands of Washingtonians.


Yeah what he said ...... :roll:

I too have a seperate policy ($10,000) for my collections. It runs me less then $200 a year ($186 I think). What a good idea to take pics of everything. They never mentioned that to me. 

(note to self): remove peace signs and flowers or just take the wifes car when going to Portland.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

win43 said:


> I too have a seperate policy ($10,000) for my collections. It runs me less then $200 a year ($186 I think). What a good idea to take pics of everything. They never mentioned that to me.


 That would be 1.86% per year of the estimated value, even higher than I was paying. After about 6 years, you've paid 10% of the value (assuming you convince them it was worth $10k). 

And if your collection is estimated at 5 times as much, which as I've pointed out is not a hard number to achieve, you're talking about $900 per year, which I'll bet is far more than the premium on the whole house (and contents).

My agent came over to verify I had loads of slot cars, but I also gave them a spreadsheet with everything on it, including the estimated price. Of course, you'd have to constantly update that spreadsheet whenever there's a significant change in the contents.

So yes, insurance is a good idea. But it is very costly, even at 1% of the value. Whether you have insurance or not, taking pictures and keeping a spreadsheet are two excellent ideas. Just keep both safe, like in a safe deposit box.

Joe


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

win43 said:


> Yeah what he said ...... :roll:
> 
> I too have a seperate policy ($10,000) for my collections. It runs me less then $200 a year ($186 I think). What a good idea to take pics of everything. They never mentioned that to me.
> 
> I also have a seperate collectable and toy insurance policy that covers my slot cars, trains, models, non-sports cards, almost any collection. It does not cover sports cards, stamps, or coins if I remember correctly.The collection or parts of are covered in shipping(to some extent) and in transit(to or from a show or moving). No inventory is required. The policy gives about $70,000 in protection for about $350.00 per year.


----------

